

TextMate 2 is not Open Source - wkherjwehr
https://github.com/textmate/textmate/issues/780#issuecomment-13371867

======
fdr_cs
Open source != Free (as in beer) Software. When will people shove that in
their head ??

------
kral
I do not understand: why should I contribute to a project, fix bugs, implement
new features and then _pay_ for my own work? It's senseless... P.S.: I don't
know how pull request are managed in TM2 project. If the author uses github
only as issue tracker, it's another story.

~~~
richo
That's what's awesome about free software, last time I checked noone is
hitting you with a stick until you do.

It comes off pretty arrogant suggesting that sniping a few bugs or features is
comparable to the initial investment to write the suite. I daresay if you
contributed a ton to the core it would be provided gratis to you.

Use it. Don't. Whatever.

~~~
kral
I'm not arguing about use the product or not, but about the
developing/marketing model... I didn't contribute to TM2 and I'm not going to,
I'm wondering if anybody else is going to contribute at this point...

~~~
richo
Why wouldn't they? If you've paid for something isn't that _more_ incentive to
make it badass?

~~~
kral
I pay for products/services/whatever when I have no time/competences/will to
make them myself.

------
richo
Kudos on not understanding what open source means.

------
teilo
Right. Then Red Hat Enterprise Linux isn't open source either. Neither is
Firefox or Thunderbird.

------
simulate
Official binaries available here free to download and install:
<https://github.com/textmate/textmate/downloads>

------
yifanlu
> That the source is open should be considered a feature analogous to DRM-free
> music: It allows you to do more with the product!

------
slim
It is OpenSource. As long as you can compile the code and distribute your own
version GPLd

~~~
marios
It doesn't _have_ to be GPLed to be open source. There are plenty of other
licenses around (BSD, MIT, ISC, ...).

------
jongos
Yes, it is.

~~~
cmsj
Indeed. This headline is _entirely_ misleading. TM2 is being developed under
the GPLv3, that means it is not only Open Source, but it is fully Free
Software.

The author (or indeed anyone else) may choose to sell binaries, but they
cannot include any of the code supplied by other developers under the GPL,
unless they also distribute the source.

As the original copyright holders they are entitled to do whatever they like
with their code, including releasing derived versions that are not licensed
under the GPL v3.

You could make an argument that whatever the final TextMate2 product is, it
won't truly be Free Software because there will be differences (however
slight) from the code that is available under GPL v3, but as with the
Internet, Free Software routes around damage - they can't ever take away the
code we have, if they decide to do things we don't like, we can just carry on
without them :)

~~~
ibotty
not unless they accepted code from somebody else w/o a copyright assignment.

they accepted code from many persons. i don't think everyone works for them.

